# CSV-Datei in MySQL Import über Batch



## Chaos-X-Alfa (17. Februar 2010)

*CSV-Datei in MySQL Import über Batch*

Hiho

Ich habe noch nicht viel mit MySQL + Batch gearbeitet. Daher bin ich noch recht unwissend in der hinsicht.
Aber ich hab eine Aufgabe bekommen, eine CSV Datei per Batch Datei in eine MySQL Datenbank zu kopieren. Kann mir da jmd vllt ein Rohmaterial geben oder helfen? Google habe ich schon durchgeforstet, aber bin auf noch nichts richtiges gestoßen.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für die Hilfe.

So Long
CXA


----------



## taks (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: CSV-Datei in MySQL Import über Batch*

Ich hatte auch schon solche Idden, aber Batch Dateien sind soweit ich weiss nur da um Programme zu starten oder Dateien zu öffnen, jedoch nicht um irgendwas komplexes auszuführen.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: CSV-Datei in MySQL Import über Batch*

Hab hier mal zwei Sachen gefunden:
MySQL Manual mysqlimport
MySQL Forum Import CSV

Gruß,
bingo88


----------



## FreeGroup (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: CSV-Datei in MySQL Import über Batch*

Hi,

wenn die CSV oder Excel auf einen WebServer soll, dann könntest Du auch dbTube.org
verwenden.

Gruß


----------

